# Yahoomail inbox got full:cant receive new emails;what to do;how to save old emails?



## maximus999 (Mar 12, 2007)

*www.abestweb.com/smilies/flu.gifMy yahoomail inbox has got full & i am unable to receive new emails.Is there any other way besides premium membership;wherein i can save all my old messages.All of these emails are important to me;there is no spam.Its really urgent please help me out;many new important emails of my friends have bounced back coz of this.Gmail gives 2.8gb i know but this particular yahoo email id of mine is quite old; i wanna retain it.Those email contain some html attachments;images & some important data.I want to store them all.

Please*www.abestweb.com/smilies/pray.gif)))))))) Please*www.abestweb.com/smilies/pray.gif))))))) help??? *www.abestweb.com/smilies/cry.gif


----------



## 24online (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Yahoomail inbox got full:cant receive new emails;what to do;how to save old email*

use POP3 email and forward//receive in gmail or other email or hard drive...
then delete all on yahoo... 

so u can see old and receive new...


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 12, 2007)

First of all, do you have an Yahoo India id or Yahoo international site id?
If you have Yahoo India id, You can enable POP3 from Options and download all the mails to Outlook or outlook express or Windows Live Mail Desktop beta and store them locally. Then you can delete them from your inbox.

Otherwise, check wether you have saved your sent mails and delete the unnecesary ones.

Also, you can forward the mails to some other id and delete them from your yahoo mailbox.


----------



## maximus999 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Yahoomail inbox got full:cant receive new emails;what to do;how to save old email*

Thanx for replying.

I got an Intl. yahoo dot com id.

For some reasons i dont want these in my Outlook express.

Ill try POP3 forwarding to gmail option if there is??But i doubt intl. yahoo id has got this utility.

Regarding forwarding these mails to another id....Is there a way with which u can forward all at one go...to other id; gmail or neother.


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 13, 2007)

Or you can use Yahoo Pops to access Yahoo through POP3 protocol, then get them on Outlook express, store them locally, and delete from yahoo id.


----------



## maximus999 (Mar 13, 2007)

Please provide me with the yahoopops link.......Is it safe...i mean ur id and password would remain secured...coz afterall its a 3rdparty sw.

I didnt want these in my outlook...but i guess there seems to be no options left

I would really appreciate ne other suggestions if there is??

(* Is there a way with which u can forward all at one go...to other id; gmail or neother.)


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 13, 2007)

Here you go... the direct link to the download..

*ypopsemail.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Downloads&file=index&req=getit&lid=31

The link to the site:*ypopsemail.com/
Link to the Documentation on How to configure to receive the mail: *ypopsemail.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=listarticles&secid=1


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Mar 13, 2007)

Forward them to gmail


----------



## 24online (Mar 13, 2007)

*googlesystem.blogspot.com/2006/12/screenshots-of-gmails-mail-fetcher.html


----------



## maximus999 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Yahoomail inbox got full:cant receive new emails;what to do;how to save old email*

Thanx for all ur replies.

Forwarding to gmail is ok......but what if there r more than thousand emails...Is there no way to forward multiple mails at one go...


----------

